# Hate it, but I think CMR is gone after this season



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 2, 2015)

I have been a strong supporter of CMR thru the years.  He is a great, Christian man and provides great oversight to the UGA football players.  He does things the right way, however based on how UGA has played the last 3-4 years (averaging 4 loses per year as I heard on recent call), and outlook not promising to win another game this year (can't win if you can't score).  This UGA team is really bad, with exception of decent defensive play on occasion.  Special Teams is pathetic and Offense has been set back 50 years.  Being a UGA grad and die hard fan for 50+ years, this years team is one of the worst coached I have ever seen.  UGA fans are restless and after more losses in near term, by year end, I have a feeling we will be looking for a new coach.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 2, 2015)

It's time for a change


----------



## kingdawg (Nov 2, 2015)

Buford_Dawg said:


> I have been a strong supporter of CMR thru the years.  He is a great, Christian man and provides great oversight to the UGA football players.  He does things the right way, however based on how UGA has played the last 3-4 years (averaging 4 loses per year as I heard on recent call), and outlook not promising to win another game this year (can't win if you can't score).  This UGA team is really bad, with exception of decent defensive play on occasion.  Special Teams is pathetic and Offense has been set back 50 years.  Being a UGA grad and die hard fan for 50+ years, this years team is one of the worst coached I have ever seen.  UGA fans are restless and after more losses in near term, by year end, I have a feeling we will be looking for a new coach.



SPOT ON BD...I totally agree, I've been a long time Dawg fan as well as a CMR supporter, but it's definitely time for some new blood in Athens.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2015)

I hate it also cause I have supported him no matter what but I'm off the support train and want to see a change. We may lose some players that are in the sights for next year but it is what it is.

GO!!PUPPIES!!


----------



## steeleagle (Nov 2, 2015)

Not A UGA fan or detractor.

I like CMR as well, but nice does not win NCs.  Look at LSU, Alabama or Ohio State.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2015)

At this point I'm not thinking about winning NC's I just want to have competitive FB in Athens again. We haven't seen that in at least 3 years with ship sinking faster this go around. Time for 3 years of CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored maybe to get where we need to be but so be it. Just go find the right coach!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 2, 2015)

You guys finally see the light. Ive said he wasnt a good "coach" for 10 years now. You can see how good a coach is if you really want to see it. Hes been outcoached a bunch the last few years by new coaches in their first year of two of being at a program. Its not talent cause they get plenty of it based on rec rankings yearly. One could say again its the coaching bec those kids arent developed more than the talent they came into school with. It wont be hard to find a good winning coach for uga..will the school pay for it?


----------



## alphachief (Nov 2, 2015)

Georgia firing CME = Tennessee firing Fulmer.  

Do that and you'll be an Eastern Division bottom dweller for a decade (not that there's much differnce between winning the East and dwelling on the bottom of it).


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys finally see the light. Ive said he wasnt a good "coach" for 10 years now. You can see how good a coach is if you really want to see it. Hes been outcoached a bunch the last few years by new coaches in their first year of two of being at a program. Its not talent cause they get plenty of it based on rec rankings yearly. One could say again its the coaching bec those kids arent developed more than the talent they came into school with. It wont be hard to find a good winning coach for uga..will the school pay for it?


Richt has put himself in this situation because of two major mistakes. 

1st. Roster management! There ain't as much talent in Athens as a lot think. All those great or good classes the last 4-5 years over half were gone well before graduation. This is what hurt him the most. Talent and depth can cover lack between the ears here and there.

2nd. Himself. His faith will be what he's defined by. He will not compromise it. For that to me he will always be a DGD not matter how he goes out but from the looks of it not good..... No matter what he does his faith is first winning fb games isn't even 2nd and thats why he's fallen like this.


----------



## jasper181 (Nov 2, 2015)

I have been a staunch defender of CMR but Saturdays game finally swayed my opinion. I think he is a great man and good role model for the players but we have had too much talent not to go further than we have.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 2, 2015)

jasper181 said:


> I have been a staunch defender of CMR but Saturdays game finally swayed my opinion. I think he is a great man and good role model for the players but we have had too much talent not to go further than we have.



x2, pay him off and find a new coach. 
Take the avg OC with him, please.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

CMR will be back for one more year next year. New OC, nearly new DC and Eason get him a pass. You'll see.


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Nov 2, 2015)

I think the problem is the expectation of UGA fans. Since 1980 UF, UT, AUB, UA, and LSU have all won the NC. 
Dooley & Hershel are LONG gone. Over the last 25 years, that program can be considered a second tier SEC team. 
Until otherwise proved, the fan base should set their expectations lower and be happy with 8-10 wins per year.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

flatheadpatrol said:


> Until otherwise proved, the fan base should set their expectations lower and be happy with 8-10 wins per year.



Negative Ghostrider.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 2, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Take the avg OC with him, please.



wrong, wrong, wrong!!  Schottenheimer is not your average OC!  Unless you are playing sandlot football....then he is far worse.



elfiii said:


> CMR will be back for one more year next year. New OC, nearly new DC and Eason get him a pass. You'll see.



agreed...but I say Schott is gone after 12/30/15 but before 01/01/16

If Schott isn't gone...then it is Katy bar the door.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 2, 2015)

flatheadpatrol said:


> I think the problem is the expectation of UGA fans. Since 1980 UF, UT, AUB, UA, and LSU have all won the NC.
> Dooley & Hershel are LONG gone. Over the last 25 years, that program can be considered a second tier SEC team.
> Until otherwise proved, the fan base should set their expectations lower and be happy with 8-10 wins per year.



Without Hershel, Dooley was merely a mediocre coach...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2015)

You're sitting at 5-3. Pretty much guaranteed to win against Kentucky and Georgia Southern( No passing game). 50/50 on the Auburn game and probably 80% on the Tech game (They'll be 3-8 by the UGA game). 
It's easy to fire a 6-6 or worse coach, but how do you fire an 8-4 or 7-5 coach? 
Of course, Richt may just retire at any point he wants but i don't see him being fired.


----------



## chadair (Nov 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You're sitting at 5-3. Pretty much guaranteed to win against Kentucky and Georgia Southern( No passing game). 50/50 on the Auburn game and probably 80% on the Tech game (They'll be 3-8 by the UGA game).
> It's easy to fire a 6-6 or worse coach, but how do you fire an 8-4 or 7-5 coach?
> Of course, Richt may just retire at any point he wants but i don't see him being fired.



ha!! I thought the same thing a few years ago about UF beatin GSU!! never under estimate a talented team who has already quit!! 
GO GA SOUTHERN!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You're sitting at 5-3. Pretty much guaranteed to win against Kentucky and Georgia Southern( No passing game). 50/50 on the Auburn game and probably 80% on the Tech game (They'll be 3-8 by the UGA game).
> It's easy to fire a 6-6 or worse coach, but how do you fire an 8-4 or 7-5 coach?
> Of course, Richt may just retire at any point he wants but i don't see him being fired.




I see Kentucky and GS as a fight to get the W, Auburn and GT we will take a lose.....


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> CMR will be back for one more year next year. New OC, nearly new DC and Eason get him a pass. You'll see.



......


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You're sitting at 5-3. Pretty much guaranteed to win against Kentucky and Georgia Southern( No passing game). 50/50 on the Auburn game and probably 80% on the Tech game (They'll be 3-8 by the UGA game).
> It's easy to fire a 6-6 or worse coach, but how do you fire an 8-4 or 7-5 coach?
> Of course, Richt may just retire at any point he wants but i don't see him being fired.



I see us losing all 4 games. The entire team has quit for this year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 2, 2015)

Who would yAll hire as head coach ?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Who would yAll hire as head coach ?



It won't be Nick Saban or anything like him.


----------



## chadair (Nov 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Who would yAll hire as head coach ?



anyone with head coaching experience should be a MUST! and if that guy doesn't get it done in 3 years, time to move on


----------



## lampern (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe UGA can lure Tom O'Brien to Athens?


Or Al Golden?

Or Derek Dooley?


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2015)

Same thing every year. "who do y'all get". I have heard there is nobody out there, but look at all the new coaching hires since 2008 that have whipped us. At least when Dooley lost it was close, and the team fought hard.

UGA fans don't know how to act just like when the goal posts came down after 2001 victory over Tennessee (I think that was the year). For the past few years we have gotten beat and barely gotten by the worst Florida and Tenn. teams that they have had in 30 yrs. Our chances went by the waste side in 2012 and 2013. Time to move on. 

The only game I feel like we have a chance against is Ga Southern. GT was fired up to play FSU and they will be fired up to play us. Kentucky fought tooth and nail against Florida and we laid an egg. If we go beat UK it will have to be 12-10 with all field goals and turnovers on their side of the 50, that is if we don't give them 7 as we normally give teams on special teams. Muffed punt, snap over the head, pooch kick ran back, on side kick go wrong, block field goal...


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 2, 2015)

Yep time for a change, we need some new blood and leadership in Athens.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> Without Hershel, Dooley was merely a mediocre coach...



This thread is about CMR, but since you brought up Dooley, he might have been mediocre, but he was 17-7-1 against the Gators. Beat them 6 times in a row.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2015)

Once again they bring up Dooley, Goff and Donnan like they are up for consideration for head coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I see us losing all 4 games. The entire team has quit for this year.



This!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2015)

Herman from Houston makes the most sense.  He just beat a Vanderbilt team 34-0 and held them to 185 yards, where UGA had to make a special teams play juts to eek out a win.  Not only that, he has less talent at Houston than UGA has.  Then factor in that Herman has strong Texas ties with recruiting and he is who UGA go after should Richt is fired or resigns.  Can you imagine the top talent from Texas and Georgia on the same team with a good coach.  People bring up Memphis's coach Fuentes, but he would not be near what he is without Paxton Lynch.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 2, 2015)

elfii had a point earlier....Richt just got a contract extension a year or so ago for  $4m per year through 19'.....he is in for at least one more year.  He will not go anywhere this year at the behest of the school.  I will stick with fiscal logic and  my thoughts that Schott is probably gone after this bowl season, and Morehead gives CMR one more year. If he were to be ...leave now, then that is $16m shot...Jere Morehead was at Terry Business before he became president, so he knows he needs to run the business of the UGAAA as well as the team...he ain't stupid.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 2, 2015)

The alumni love the guy. He won't be fired (just like Golf) until he repeatedly loses to Tech. That's what he has to do to get fired. If he loses to Tech this year, I see an OK shot at him being fired, but if he beats Tech, he'll be the coach as long as he wants.


----------



## Amoo (Nov 2, 2015)

The difference between Florida and UGA

Zook - 8-5 (6-2), 8-5 (6-2), 7-4 (4-4) fired
Muschamp - 7-6 (3-5). 11-2 (7-1), 4-8 (3-5), 6-5 (4-4) fired

Richt 141-51 (81-37)  He's won the East 6 times.

Since 2010, so even giving him the last two years he actually won the East he is 51-24 (31-15).

From 2001 (his first year) - 2008 (8 years) he had 2 seasons with less than 10 wins.
From 2009 - 2015 (6.5 years) he's had 3.5 (this year counts as half for now) seasons with less than 10 wins.

TL;DR - He's trending down and is no longer the same "10 win a year guy" he was earlier in his time at UGA.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 2, 2015)

Not sure how to link a tweet, but this was from Bruce Feldman on twitter:


> Hearing that #UGA power brokers & big dogs now asking questions/talking about potentially moving on--unlike ever before in Mark Richt era.



There are a lot of rumblings out there - mostly internet gossip and hearsay.  I think there has been tension between Pruitt and the athletic dept since day 1.  Might be boiling over.  Not sure if he is gonna be with us next year.  Schotty may be gone too.  I think there is gonna be some house cleaning, but I don't know how high up it goes. Not sure if Richt is on the chopping block or not.

There's some smoke, but not sure where the fire is.


----------



## steeleagle (Nov 2, 2015)

flatheadpatrol said:


> I think the problem is the expectation of UGA fans. Since 1980 UF, UT, AUB, UA, and LSU have all won the NC.
> Dooley & Hershel are LONG gone. Over the last 25 years, that program can be considered a second tier SEC team.
> Until otherwise proved, the fan base should set their expectations lower and be happy with 8-10 wins per year.



The expectations of UGA fans is not out of line with the talent that UGA has recruited and put into the NFL.


----------



## jasper181 (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> CMR will be back for one more year next year. New OC, nearly new DC and Eason get him a pass. You'll see.



I think you are probably right, unless we drop a few more which is complete possible. Heck we are favored over Kentucky and I just don't see it.


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 2, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Georgia firing CME = Tennessee firing Fulmer.
> 
> Do that and you'll be an Eastern Division bottom dweller for a decade (not that there's much differnce between winning the East and dwelling on the bottom of it).



Obviously not much knowledge of how college football works. 

Tennessee must recruit very well Nationally to be on the map.  Tennessee landed a kid named Manning, a once in a lifetime recruit, and built their National recruiting base off that one kid. As a matter of fact, it was Cutcliff who landed him, not Fulmer. 

Was his talent once in a lifetime? No, but it was once in a couple of decades. That combined with the hype of the last name and media craze about him not finishing his dad's legacy at Ole Miss created the perfect storm for Tennessee to dominate in National recruiting. That one recruit produced their building block for their National Championship.

Back to UGA. Athens is 1 hour from one of the Mecca's of Football recruiting called Metro Atlanta.UGA is also the flagship University of this mecca of recruiting.

Get who you want in Metro Atlanta and add a couple of top tier National recruits and UGA has a top 10 recruiting class every year, guaranteed.

Next, have a coach who can build up these recruits and have a fundamental game plan and you have a program that is top 10 every year and top 5 a majority of the time.

Compare firing Mark Richt to firing Fulmer is total opposite ends of the college football spectrum and are not comparable. 

The State of Tennessee does not have 1/10 the talent as Metro Atlanta much less the state of Georgia.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 2, 2015)

Got to make a change dogs.   This ain't Church.  It's Football. 

Program has to step out on that ledge.   Yes, y'all may look crummy and foolish.  It will probably take a few coaches but when you get that one... Ohhhh dogs... When you get that ONE. Life is Good. ... No more mediocre teams will be accepted.  Only one thing will matter and that's winning.  Not just competing but winning.  Doesn't mean you sell your soul.. Remember.. It's Football.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2015)

Each fan can his own expectations. Some want an NC every year and nobody gets that. Some want 10 wins every year and not many get that. There is nothing wrong with having high expectations at Georgia or any other school in the Sec (well maybe the exception of Vandy) but unfortunately expectations dont necessarily mean you will be any better.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 2, 2015)

NC's are nice

Should be those or bust. 

Not saying go poison trees or kill.   That's stupid crap. Those people are already screwed in the head regardless.    Dream big


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Got to make a change dogs.   This ain't Church.  It's Football.
> 
> Program has to step out on that ledge.   Yes, y'all may look crummy and foolish.  It will probably take a few coaches but when you get that one... Ohhhh dogs... When you get that ONE. Life is Good. ... No more mediocre teams will be accepted.  Only one thing will matter and that's winning.  Not just competing but winning.  Doesn't mean you sell your soul.. Remember.. It's Football.



I get what you are saying Browning, but Alabama had maybe the greatest coach of all time in the Bear, but that did not keep them from having some bad seasons after he left. The question we have to ask ourselves is, are we willing to gamble on a miss fire or two like Bama and UT experienced while hunting for THAT coach. Personally I am if that is what it takes, but who knows maybe we could get the right one on the first try.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Got to make a change dogs.   This ain't Church.  It's Football.
> 
> Program has to step out on that ledge.   Yes, y'all may look crummy and foolish.  It will probably take a few coaches but when you get that one... Ohhhh dogs... When you get that ONE. Life is Good. ... No more mediocre teams will be accepted.  Only one thing will matter and that's winning.  Not just competing but winning.  Doesn't mean you sell your soul.. Remember.. It's Football.



I can't take another 11 years of Ray Goff/Jim Donnan look a likes.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes.  The program will experience some tough times.  You fire that sucker and hire another.  You eventually strike Gold.   Got to take the bad with the not just good but with the Very Good.


When Saban leaves.  Bama will prob be middle pack again. They  will hire and fire though till Gold is struck.   Just have to accept it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I can't take another 11 years of Ray Goff/Jim Donnan look a likes.



They let that mess go on way too long


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 2, 2015)

Is Richt a nice guy.  Darn straight he is.   Supper dude.  Great mentor for young men


But guess what, other coaches are good mentors too. They're not teaching these kids to steal or cheat.  They're teaching them teamwork and responsibility.  Teach them tough cause life is tough.  

Got nothing but respect for Richt but this is football and it must come first.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I can't take another 11 years of Ray Goff/Jim Donnan look a likes.



I suppose Ray is still promoting Chicken and Jim ?  Well he is not in jail-beat the rap-but don't think I will be taking investment advice from him anytime soon !  Maybe Coach Steve will put on the Ol' Coachin' Shorts one more time and go on over to Athens !!??

(Actually-I personally have no interest in caring less)!!

PS:  Lou Holtz isn't doing much right now !!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Not sure how to link a tweet, but this was from Bruce Feldman on twitter:
> 
> 
> There are a lot of rumblings out there - mostly internet gossip and hearsay.  I think there has been tension between Pruitt and the athletic dept since day 1.  Might be boiling over.  Not sure if he is gonna be with us next year.  Schotty may be gone too.  I think there is gonna be some house cleaning, but I don't know how high up it goes. Not sure if Richt is on the chopping block or not.
> ...


 I have heard that also, I find my self asking why


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I have heard that also, I find my self asking why



pruitt will be back at bama as D coordinator when Kirby takes the HC position at UGA or Va Tek


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 2, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I have heard that also, I find my self asking why



I've heard two different narratives:

1) Pruitt has been at elite programs and doesn't feel that Richt receives the same support from the athletic dept.  He is the reason we are finally getting an indoor practice facility.  He demands and expects more than the AD is willing to give.

2) Pruitt is a loud-mouthed redneck who rubs people the wrong way.  Supposedly, he has created tension within the coaching staff, can't get along with the athletic brass, and has burnt more than few bridges.

Of course, I don't work up at the Butts-Mehre building, so I have no idea if there is any truth to either version of the story.  Once again, just internet gossip from supposed "insiders."  

Highly speculative. Take both with a grain of salt.  We will see how it shakes out.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I've heard two different narratives:
> 
> 1) Pruitt has been at elite programs and doesn't feel that Richt receives the same support from the athletic dept.  He is the reason we are finally getting an indoor practice facility.  He demands and expects more than the AD is willing to give.
> 
> ...



#1 would be the cause of #2 IMHO.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> pruitt will be back at bama as D coordinator when Kirby takes the HC position at UGA or Va Tek



Smart to USCe

Pruitt to Houston or Memphis when they lose their coach.


Richt will go back to Fsu as OC for 3 years,under Jimbo, where he'll learn thug basics. 


Richt will take those building blocks and be the HC at that thug school in Miami.


----------



## chadair (Nov 2, 2015)

y'all's worries are over. things have been put in motion to end y'all's misery. I got this valuable information from some men in black suit's and sunglasses. so it's gotta be "official"!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2015)

chadair said:


> y'all's worries are over. things have been put in motion to end y'all's misery. I got this valuable information from some men in black suit's and sunglasses. so it's gotta be "official"!



Oh boy.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Smart to USCe
> 
> Pruitt to Houston or Memphis when they lose their coach.
> 
> ...



The last thing our offense needs is CMR back in Tally.  He can have the UM job!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2015)

alphachief said:


> The last thing our offense needs is CMR back in Tally.  He can have the UM job!



Maybe he could be our public relations guy.


----------



## tcward (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I see us losing all 4 games. The entire team has quit for this year.



This^*^^*^


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 2, 2015)

chadair said:


> y'all's worries are over. things have been put in motion to end y'all's misery. I got this valuable information from some men in black suit's and sunglasses. so it's gotta be "official"!



Please no!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm so tired of hearing about Kirby Smart getting a HC job. I'm afraid he'll be another Will Muschamp, a lot of hype but doesn't pan out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I see us losing all 4 games. The entire team has quit for this year.



it will take losing all 4 to get shed of richt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm so tired of hearing about Kirby Smart getting a HC job. I'm afraid he'll be another Will Muschamp, a lot of hype but doesn't pan out.



Me too. Y'all leave all our coaches alone( except Bobby Williams, you can have him).


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2015)

Pruitt is just now getting the players he wants on the field, thus all the freshmen. To me he is the closest thing we have to a bright spot on this team, so he prolly wont be around much longer.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Pruitt is just now getting the players he wants on the field, thus all the freshmen. To me he is the closest thing we have to a bright spot on this team, so he prolly wont be around much longer.



The players have had some poor games tackling, but they always seem to be in position to make a play. On offense we have wide open receivers that don't make catches or get it thrown to their feet. Who knows if the run plays are any good cause there is no hole to run through. Nobody seems to be able to do their job. It's fundamentals. That's why I keep saying they are watching too much film instead of working on doing their job right. Special teams they do neither.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2015)

Excommunicate pope richt for the children's sake!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 2, 2015)

Fire schottenheimer now ,,, right now and Richt at year end.  Make Pruitt the HC and hire a spread offense oc and bring Will Friend back that is all.


----------



## rshunter (Nov 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Pruitt is just now getting the players he wants on the field, thus all the freshmen. To me he is the closest thing we have to a bright spot on this team, so he prolly wont be around much longer.


^^^^ Spot on


----------



## formula1 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re:*

It all goes back to the money.  As long as UGA football program has the money coming in,  it's doubtful Richt is going anywhere.  Like someone said, it would take 4 more losses for McGarity to even consider it, and I would bet Richt will still get 2016 to turn it around.

I like Richt and the way he runs the program.  To me, it's more important than winning.  But then again, after 15 years a change might be good for everyone.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

Uh oh,,  I can already start to see the feeling shift around.  The good ole just about there


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Georgia firing CME = Tennessee firing Fulmer.
> 
> Do that and you'll be an Eastern Division bottom dweller for a decade (not that there's much differnce between winning the East and dwelling on the bottom of it).



Stupid post of the month


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> Stupid post of the month



That's what the 10rc faithful would have said, too.  Fact is, no one knows what comes after Richt.  Those that were around before Richt know what a really down program looks like.

That said, I still think the best thing for the program is to take that leap of faith and take chance on some new blood.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2015)

I'll take UT years to get back to having a respectable program. Who cares if your not competing for at least conference titles. Missouri been doing that 2 out of 3 years.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's what the 10rc faithful would have said, too.  Fact is, no one knows what comes after Richt.  Those that were around before Richt know what a really down program looks like.
> 
> That said, I still think the best thing for the program is to take that leap of faith and take chance on some new blood.



agree 100%


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Richt has put himself in this situation because of two major mistakes.
> 
> 1st. Roster management! There ain't as much talent in Athens as a lot think. All those great or good classes the last 4-5 years over half were gone well before graduation. This is what hurt him the most. Talent and depth can cover lack between the ears here and there.
> 
> 2nd. Himself. His faith will be what he's defined by. He will not compromise it. For that to me he will always be a DGD not matter how he goes out but from the looks of it not good..... No matter what he does his faith is first winning fb games isn't even 2nd and thats why he's fallen like this.



probably the most overblown mantra of dawg fans for a decade now.
College football is no different than the general population, and hence there are MANY Christian coaches, successful coaches in the league...Spurrier, Saban, Miles, not sure about Meyer, heck MOST coaches are Christian.

if Richt goes, the program will flounder for a while...count on that, if he stays?...more of the same.
tough predicament for the dawgs.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2015)

formula1 said:


> I like Richt and the way he runs the program.  To me, it's more important than winning.



Not me. You play the games to win. It's all about winning. You can win and not sacrifice core values. The two are not mutually exclusive. CMR has core values but he is not about winning.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re:*



elfiii said:


> Not me. You play the games to win. It's all about winning. You can win and not sacrifice core values. The two are not mutually exclusive. CMR has core values but he is not about winning.



I didn't say winning wasn't important only that values are more important to me.   And I believe they don't have to be mutually exclusive, but they usually are.  That is all!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2015)

He makes $80,000.00 PER WEEK

If he isn't performing he gets cut.   Period.  


If you make that much you ARE GETTING PAID FOR RESULTS---PERIOD


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> He makes $80,000.00 PER WEEK
> 
> If he isn't performing he gets cut.   Period.
> 
> ...



I'll only take 10k a week.. I could win 5 or 6 games at uga too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> He makes $80,000.00 PER WEEK
> 
> If he isn't performing he gets cut.   Period.
> 
> ...




So... Is Gus gone at the end of the season??

8-5 in 2014... 4-4 right now..


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Zing^^


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So... Is Gus gone at the end of the season??
> 
> 8-5 in 2014... 4-4 right now..



If he don't shape up I'll go fire him myself


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> If he don't shape up I'll go fire him myself



Wait a second... Was your 2nd screen name BigDollar?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Zing^^




Mark richt has zinged y'all to the tune of about 40 million the last 10 years.   

How many sec championships did that buy?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So... Is Gus gone at the end of the season??
> 
> 8-5 in 2014... 4-4 right now..



at least gus has made it to the dance.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> probably the most overblown mantra of dawg fans for a decade now.
> College football is no different than the general population, and hence there are MANY Christian coaches, successful coaches in the league...Spurrier, Saban, Miles, not sure about Meyer, heck MOST coaches are Christian.
> 
> if Richt goes, the program will flounder for a while...count on that, if he stays?...more of the same.
> tough predicament for the dawgs.


Where do you get that the program would flounder? We're not under any sanctions. We are beating the teams uga has always beaten and now starting to lose to the ones we were beating. Unless we lose a lot of recruits there is no reason another coach can do the same as Richt as doing now with the potential to take us to the next level.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Somebody just tricked me and sent me a message saying CMR was resigning.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> Where do you get that the program would flounder? We're not under any sanctions. We are beating the teams uga has always beaten and now starting to lose to the ones we were beating. Unless we lose a lot of recruits there is no reason another coach can do the same as Richt as doing now with the potential to take us to the next level.



It is VERY RARE for a new coaching staff to come in and be successful right away, and by success I mean championships,... and by "right away" , I mean with in 3 years.

No matter who UGA gets as HC, if he doesn't win the SECC with in 3 years, there will be howls to high heaven. 

now I will say that I believe that the SEC is ripe for turmoil.
Spurrier is gone...for now...Saban maybe gone with in 3 years, Miles hasn't panned out yet (with his kids), but at the same time, McElwaine is the real deal, not sure if Jones can win, but at the very least if UGA makes a change, the rest of the Conference will be in flux too.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> It is VERY RARE for a new coaching staff to come in and be successful right away, and by success I mean championships,... and by "right away" , I mean with in 3 years.
> 
> No matter who UGA gets as HC, if he doesn't win the SECC with in 3 years, there will be howls to high heaven.
> 
> ...



I for one don't think we could compete for a NC within 3 years, but a glimmer of hope winning the East would be nice.

CMR looked like a defeated man in the press conference today. He said the players were going to keep competing. I haven't seen anybody give up, but you can still play hard and make mistakes while doing it. We are doing good at that.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> It is VERY RARE for a new coaching staff to come in and be successful right away, and by success I mean championships,... and by "right away" , I mean with in 3 years.



Gonna have to disagree here.

1) 2002 OSU (Tressel, 2nd year)

2) 2003 LSU (Saban, 3rd year)

3) 2004 USC (Carroll, 3rd year)

4) 2005 Texas (Brown, 7th year)

5) 2006 FL (Meyer, 2nd year)

6) 2007 LSU (Miles, 2nd year)

7) 2008 FL (Meyer)

8) 2009 AL (Saban, 2nd year)

9) 2010 AUB (Chizik, 2nd year)

10) 2011 & 2012 AL (Saban)

11) 2013 FSU (Fisher, 3rd year)

12) 2014 OSU (Meyer, 2nd year)

The average is 2.8 years for a coach at a new school to win his first national championship. The next guy at Georgia should get three years to show improvement, not necessarily a national championship, or be shown the door.

Edit: I did not compile this list or double check it because it fits my agenda


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> at least gus has made it to the dance.



He sure did and got caught cheating in that game by stealing play calls...


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 3, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Gonna have to disagree here.
> 
> 1) 2002 OSU (Tressel, 2nd year)
> 
> ...



you need to go back and check your info.
Saban did it at BAMA in his 3rd year.

Chizik rode the back of one superstar player and was a complete disaster without him.
Fisher,...same thing, in a weak conference.
Miles and Meyer benefited from the previous NC winning HC's players who were not only talented, but experienced.

so again, tell me how it is not _RARE_


or an easier way to look at it is simply this...how many coaches did you name?...8 right?

how many HC positions in College Football? 125-150?
_Not including coaching turnover on an annual basis_ you are talking about roughly 6-8% at best....you call that COMMON?

ElfIII you can crunch the numbers, let us know the %


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 3, 2015)

formula1 said:


> I like Richt and the way he runs the program.  To me, it's more important than winning.  But then again, after 15 years a change might be good for everyone.



If his (Richt) does not have a winning team his job is gone.  He coaches care more about winning than anything else.  If not why do UGA football player never complete college?

Athens — UGA student-athletes are graduating at a higher rate than ever, according to the NCAA’s latest graduation success rate (GSR), released Tuesday.

Eighty-four percent of the Bulldogs’ student-athletes in the most recent period examined, which tracked the progress of incoming freshmen in the classes of 2004, ‘05, ‘06 and ‘07. That represents an increase of 1 percent over last year and is the highest since the measure was started in 2005. Georgia had 100 percent GSR among three sports gymnastics, women’s swimming and diving, and women’s tennis, which tied for first in the league. Jeff Wallace’s women’s tennis team has recorded 100 percent ratings every year since the rates have been tracked.

Georgia’s overall GSR ranked fifth among the SEC’s 14 schools. Football players graduated at the second-lowest rate among UGA’s sports (75 percent). That was down from 82 percent last year but was fifth among SEC schools overall.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> ElfIII you can crunch the numbers, let us know the %



It took me a little time. It's a complex algorithm. The solution = Fire Mark Richt.

Trust me. I did the math three times to make sure.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> you need to go back and check your info.
> Saban did it at BAMA in his 3rd year.
> 
> Chizik rode the back of one superstar player and was a complete disaster without him.
> ...



I didn't put that list together or check any of those numbers. So that's my fault.

 As for the rest of your post...


elfiii said:


> It took me a little time. It's a complex algorithm. The solution = Fire Mark Richt.
> 
> Trust me. I did the math three times to make sure.



Elfii answered perfectly


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He sure did and got caught cheating in that game by stealing play calls...





And I'm sure pope richt would never do that


----------



## AugustaDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> And I'm sure pope richt would never do that


I'm sure also.
When Gus got to the dance (that he was caught cheating in), who was the qb and where did he come from?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2015)

AugustaDawg said:


> I'm sure also.
> When Gus got to the dance (that he was caught cheating in), who was the qb and where did he come from?





you mean the DEFENSIVE player that Gus COACHED into a quarterback? 

he came from UGA.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 3, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Not sure how to link a tweet, but this was from Bruce Feldman on twitter:
> 
> 
> There are a lot of rumblings out there - mostly internet gossip and hearsay.  I think there has been tension between Pruitt and the athletic dept since day 1.  Might be boiling over.  Not sure if he is gonna be with us next year.  Schotty may be gone too.  I think there is gonna be some house cleaning, but I don't know how high up it goes. Not sure if Richt is on the chopping block or not.
> ...



Well, the smoke is confirmed by Seth Emerson and Chip Towers.  Location of fire is still TBD.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/changes-are-likely-coming-at-georgia


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> CMR will be back for one more year next year. New OC, nearly new DC and Eason get him a pass. You'll see.



I think he gets 2 years, but if it ain't clicking then, I think he will fold his tent himself.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I see us losing all 4 games. The entire team has quit for this year.



Not what I am hearing.  The seniors are PO'd and chewing butt.  The team is however baffled as to why all of the bad luck.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> elfii had a point earlier....Richt just got a contract extension a year or so ago for  $4m per year through 19'.....he is in for at least one more year.  He will not go anywhere this year at the behest of the school.  I will stick with fiscal logic and  my thoughts that Schott is probably gone after this bowl season, and Morehead gives CMR one more year. If he were to be ...leave now, then that is $16m shot...Jere Morehead was at Terry Business before he became president, so he knows he needs to run the business of the UGAAA as well as the team...he ain't stupid.



Jere was a classmate of mine.  He is very smart (although I questioned that when he stayed at UGA rather than private practice) and he thinks the world of Richt.  In the big picture, if anyone looks at UGA as an educational institution, Richt's clean program helps with UGA's educational reputation.

Unfortunately for TV fans, Jere doesn't much care what you have to say.  He only listens if you are a faculty member, an alumni, a student or a major donor.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Not sure how to link a tweet, but this was from Bruce Feldman on twitter:
> 
> 
> There are a lot of rumblings out there - mostly internet gossip and hearsay.  I think there has been tension between Pruitt and the athletic dept since day 1.  Might be boiling over.  Not sure if he is gonna be with us next year.  Schotty may be gone too.  I think there is gonna be some house cleaning, but I don't know how high up it goes. Not sure if Richt is on the chopping block or not.
> ...



Bruce Feldman doesn't have an inside track into the inner workings of UGA.  He is just looking for a publicity splash.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2015)

Throwback said:


> If he don't shape up I'll go fire him myself



Gosh, I didn't know you were the King of Auburn.  Don't look know, but we don't care what you think and we are sure glad you ain't firing Gus!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It took me a little time. It's a complex algorithm. The solution = Fire Mark Richt.
> 
> Trust me. I did the math three times to make sure.



I'm afraid you need to send your kakylater back, its busted ... again!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 4, 2015)

Quote


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 5, 2015)

Just internet gossip at this point, but I heard the Pruitt thing blew up yesterday.  He's done.  Might get fired today.  No details or specifics from the "insiders," but they say Pruitt is on the way out.  May not happen during the season because Richt is a patient man, but on the other hand, don't be surprised if there is a press conference soon.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> you mean the DEFENSIVE player that Gus COACHED into a quarterback?
> 
> he came from UGA.



Interesting.........



> led Wilcox County to the Class A championship as a junior, while passing for 2,956 yards and 32 touchdowns.





> Marshall transferred to Garden City Community College where he was the starting quarterback in 2012 and led the team to a 7–4 record while scoring 37 touchdowns (19 rushing, 18 passing), passing for 3,142 yards, and becoming the team’s leading rusher with 1,095 yards.





> quarterback Kiehl Frazier transfer to safety on the defensive side of the ball.





> Marshall announced during the week that he would move to cornerback in his attempt for an NFL career.





> Malzahn had two years to groom Johnson behind Nick Marshall





> Jeremy Johnson



Please tell us more about Malzan's development of QBs. Without bringing in a JUCO transfer, he hasn't had much success on the plains.

Guess what he just did? 

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/14052914/john-franklin-iii-transfer-auburn-tigers


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Interesting.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gus brought it all together. 

I heard about that other kid. Wonder why he didn't go to UGA?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Gus brought it all together.
> 
> I heard about that other kid. Wonder why he didn't go to UGA?



Fire Jacobs and make Gus the new AD. 

We prefer making our QBs stay in the pocket.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2019)

steeleagle said:


> Not A UGA fan or detractor.
> 
> I like CMR as well, but nice does not win NCs.  Look at LSU, Alabama or Ohio State.



Well you got cussing Kirby now


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Well you got cussing Kirby now


Doesn't matter who we got. We still always beat Auburn. Especially with the last 2 coaches. Who's the last Auburn coach to have a winning record against UGA?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Well you got cussing Kirby now


Deacon!!! Welcome back!!! Did you go to church last night?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Well you got cussing Kirby now


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey my name is throwback. My team sux and  I’m butthurt about it.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2019)

T on a pluperfect tear this week. It's all good. He gon burn out on re-entry into Erf's atmosphere.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2019)

hayseed_theology said:


> Just internet gossip at this point, but I heard the Pruitt thing blew up yesterday.  He's done.  Might get fired today.  No details or specifics from the "insiders," but they say Pruitt is on the way out.  May not happen during the season because Richt is a patient man, but on the other hand, don't be surprised if there is a press conference soon.



Only at UT would he have made it this long.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 22, 2019)

alphachief said:


> Georgia firing CME = Tennessee firing Fulmer.
> 
> Do that and you'll be an Eastern Division bottom dweller for a decade (not that there's much differnce between winning the East and dwelling on the bottom of it).



well this post did't age well


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 22, 2019)

nickel back said:


> well this post did't age well


----------



## alphachief (Nov 22, 2019)

nickel back said:


> well this post did't age well



Hey, I can admit when I’m wrong!  See what I got for being so negative about UGA...Willie Taggart!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 22, 2019)

Karma is a female dog


----------

